
Firefox has lots of room to improve if it wants to beat Chrome - snazz
https://www.snazz.xyz/programming/2019/08/30/firefox.html
======
Krasnol
> For comparison, here’s the Chrome install process:

0\. They update their freeware software and Chrome comes along.

